# Root



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to root my Mom's Droid X, with just a quick answer, is there a auto root? CWM? And a fully working ICS ROM?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes yes no
Please check the stickies for root instructions

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

She's probably already been upgraded to .621 if its never been rooted, check the system version. If its .605 then do it now and get rid of the auto-updater, if its .621 you can't root it atm.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> She's probably already been upgraded to .621 if its never been rooted, check the system version. If its .605 then do it now and get rid of the auto-updater, if its .621 you can't root it atm.


Yea, she has version 4.5.621.MB810

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Yea, she has version 4.5.621.MB810
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah, no root right now till an exploit is available. If you want more info check the stickied thread here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm not involved much on the DX community anymore since I upgraded but I saw this maybe you are willing to try it: 
http://m.lifehacker.com/5892621/phoenix-launcher-brings-androids-ice-cream-sandwich-launcher-to-any-gingerbread-device

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

